# ABJ Editor Canges



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: ABJ Editor Changes*

Risky
I could not dissagree with you more on font size. I don't have to wear glasses yet but had a very hard time reading the magazine. Infact, it was so hard that I was months behind on getting them all read and quit the subscription. I even posted a complaint on this site and it was suggested that I get the didgital version which did not appeal to me. I might take another look at the magizine if the font stays bigger.
Cheers
gww


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

*Re: ABJ Editor Changes*

Large print ok with me wish queen would lay larger eggs to.I wonder am I getting old or is print getting smaller same problem with pants they getting tighter a size 40 fits like a 38 now.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ABJ Editor Changes*



merdoc said:


> Large print ok with me wish queen would lay larger eggs to.I wonder am I getting old or is print getting smaller same problem with pants they getting tighter a size 40 fits like a 38 now.


I'm running beesource at +120% magnification, my reading glasses are now working better:thumbsup:


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: ABJ Editor Changes*

Risky agree with you on the advertisement too much fluff anymore


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: ABJ Editor Changes*



liljake83 said:


> Risky agree with you on the advertisement too much fluff anymore


well recommend they offer two versions, one with adds, at one price, one without adds at a price that reflects the cost to produce and ship the magazine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: ABJ Editor Changes*

The advertisements subsidize the cost to subscribers. If you want a version without ads, you'll pay more. Is that your desire?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: ABJ Editor Changes*

everyone realizes that ads pay for the costs of publications. Its would be nice to see the print type revert to the same size its been for the last 100 years! As mentioned the ads seemed to overwhelm the scarce articles this month. You can always add a few more pages and include some interesting articles right? I think the new editor might be cutting her teeth.


----------

